# The Sleeper



## Sway (Jul 19, 2004)

10MCP Thor







50W HID LightForce Blitz






The Sleeper spot, throw and flood all in one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Later
Sway 

PS: I am not responsible for *The Sleeper* credit belongs elsewhere to be revealed at an undisclosed date.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 19, 2004)

Tractor beam!!!


----------



## indenial (Jul 19, 2004)

Keep watching the skies! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 19, 2004)

What did that building do to you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## turbodog (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kongfuchicken said:*
What did that building do to you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like a church. They probably thought it was the second coming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 20, 2004)

Muuuuuuuhahahahahahahaahahahahahahah !!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 20, 2004)

With that much sidespill and the wide spotlight beam....i'm gonna guess a dual 50 watt HID system. Maybe something with two reflectors like that one 3 million candlepower spotlight. 

Or is this a new spotlight using HMI bulbs? 

I'm dying to know what it is exactly. I hate when you guys keep us in suspense!


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 20, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 20, 2004)

I think my diaper needs changing after seeing that! (photon controlled bladder mod = very bad idea)

What the heck is in that light?? aside from a nuclear reactor!


----------



## PeterW (Jul 20, 2004)

Metal halide ($$$$) or someone has gone 36V with the Osrams... Come on, own up! Do I have to change my superlight modding plans AGAIN!

'The Sleeper', so I guess it doesn't LOOK impressive, don't tell me it is a Mag with a large power cable out the back?!?!

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 20, 2004)

OMG SWEET! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmm, that does appear rather bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Doesn't seem to have a superhot central beam like the other two. Rather it looks fat and dense enough that you could club a whale with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Wilkey


----------



## James S (Jul 20, 2004)

if you don't fess up soon and tell us what it's all about I'm going to start accusing you of photoshopping that picture together /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TheQase (Jul 20, 2004)

sway, do you have the Beast in your posession? I was snooping around your server, and noticed this picture, entitled "beast.jpg"

are you holding out on us? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 20, 2004)

lol looks like a fricken lightning bolt running through the beam ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I dont beleave that is the Beast you are thinking of, I think it might be one of his crazy creations. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PeterW (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks a bit like a scene out of Ghostbusters?!

Give us a hint about the likely number of lumens ans the likely runtime?? Self contained or does it have a backpack of a power supply??

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## Sway (Jul 20, 2004)

Humm, 

What I can tell you the light is fully portable and is the first that I have seen on this magnitude using 1 light engine. Despite its massive flood lighting the whole side of the building the light has throw way past several hundred yards, it has been discussed here before by it's owner and creator.

Later
Sway


----------



## x-ray (Jul 20, 2004)

The Megaray perhaps ???


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 20, 2004)

Megaray...

hmmm...

As far as i can remember, the short-arc HID they use for the Megaray and Maxabeam can't produce the same amount of lumens as the longer-arc (D2S bulb) HIDs. But i don't know about Megaray's 175W HID system. It may be possible to outdo the rest.

Sway, is it a modified light or a stock (untouched) light.


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmm...

(sorry i'm accessing my brain)

... IS this maybe Kenshiro's creation the Ken2 or somthing light that? If i remember it was a 250W 24V incandescent. It had a honkin huge spot that outdid even the X990.


----------



## JimH (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's my theory: Take a handheld Blitz, stick in a 50W HID bulb, ballast and igniter, then slap on a power pack like the one shown here and - wala, you got a sleeper.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 20, 2004)

It's my new Antimatter Arc AAA.


----------



## Sway (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Phaserburn said:*
It's my new Antimatter Arc AAA. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah! 

Very close Phaserburn notice how smooth the beam is and its over all intensity is very close to the hot spot of the 
Thor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## udaman (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TheQase said:*
sway, do you have the Beast in your posession? I was snooping around your server, and noticed this picture, entitled "beast.jpg"

are you holding out on us? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif







[/ QUOTE ]

Well the beam is rather tight on this one, not much diffusion around the central core. Not as tight as as Megaray mind you, but looks as tight as any of the other 3 images above. Different reflector, or higher output arc lamp; this one looks like it would have longer throw than the Sleeper?

Assuming same digicam took all 3 of the photos in initial post, I'd have to guess Sway's 'Sleeper' is using the same reflector with the Osram HOLA 9k lm incandescent, being talked up in this thread on the Phoenix.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=594751&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1

specifically mentioned in this post #626009

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Number=626009

IIRC, isn't Ginseng working on a Dorcy spotlight mod with similar output, or was that the 24v Osram bulb that Kenshiro used in the Ken4?

Note the uniform diffuse bluish hotspot, and lots of uniform side spill you'd expect from the larger incandescent filament. Just a guess though.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 20, 2004)

The Ken4????


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## PeterW (Jul 20, 2004)

Rats.... if it is ONLY a 10klumen bulb, then I'm on the right path with my mod plans. Please tell me you tried somthing new.... as I am possibly dreaming of other sources.

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 20, 2004)

oh ... guess it is not a LED then? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Jul 20, 2004)

Humm what could this be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif






Later
Sway


----------



## udaman (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
Humm what could this be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif






Later
Sway 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif umm, I see the blinding light of the Aurora project has imbued Sway with the same 'world-class tease' style of posting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Is it bigger than a breadbox? The 4in hulking big, MadMag Head(aka, MMH, like MadMax?) proposed on the Phoenix thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Jul 20, 2004)

If that is a reflector/head that fits a mag body, it's larger than 4".
Say 10 inches as my quess.
Theepdinker


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
Humm what could this be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif






Later
Sway 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like a lamp base. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, looks like a lamp base.

About the 9k lm 167W bulb imagined in the Phoenix, we haven't tested it out yet. The 9100lm is the theoretical output of the 64623HLX overdriven to 16.8V and 167W. Nerd is getting some bulbs to test out as we speak, so it might take a week or so.

The brightest Osram HLX bulb would be a 36V 400W 64665HLX overdriven to 46.5V and 590W. That should make roughly 30k lumens and you can probably get 15 hrs life out of it. The filament on the damn thing is 10.5mm x 5.3mm. That's a big *** filament! Probably need a 12" reflector to focus that...

The beamshot looks too white to be incand. Unless its a seriously overdriven incand with a life of 15hrs....


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 20, 2004)

hm .. looks like a part of a kitchen machine to me ... ??? ... he's an evil teaser /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif !
bernhard


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 20, 2004)

Hehe,

The suspense is delicious! I doubt even the Ken4 could make that amount of light. It looks a lot like that insane 600W bulb Sway posted some time back but much more focused. That was a 120V bulb though IIRC. 

Wilkey


----------



## theepdinker (Jul 20, 2004)

Sway,
How do you define portable?
1. Average person can carry it in one hand without great difficulty.
2. Same person as above, with determined effort.
3. Not by one person. Rather in the back of a pick-up.

Theepdinker


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Here's my theory: Take a handheld Blitz, stick in a 50W HID bulb, ballast and igniter, then slap on a power pack like the one shown here and - wala, you got a sleeper. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope! I built one and it's not "that" bright. It's bright but unlike this sleeper light it does not burn the paint off of buildings. 
Hey Sway! You going to repaint that poor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif building?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Sway, once the Phoenix is complete, might you be up for a shootout?


----------



## Sway (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok enough is enough I posted the beam shots with permission from the Master of the light just for your viewing pleasure trying to be a nice guy. Now I’m being accused of being a *Teaser poster* of all things, Me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Other accusations flying around is I have something against the building, I have damage the building and now it needs painting, I photo shopped the beam shot and posted a pic of kitchen equipment if I left anybody out sorry it wasn't intentional all from just trying to be a nice guy.

Everybody knows Wilkey holds the patent on *Teaser Posting* I would owe him royalty if this was true which I can't pay because I owe Phaserburn for the air that I breath /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


I’m not sure now if I should post the pictures of the light like I had planned to this evening for fear of civil action against me.

Later
Sway


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 20, 2004)

What is the Ken2 and Ken4?


----------



## theepdinker (Jul 20, 2004)

Sway,
You should fear un-civil action against you if we don't get our way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Pleeeeeease

Theepdinker


----------



## Sway (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok since you asked so nicely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Here are some pic’s of the *The Sleeper* I called it that because it’s Master posted here about the light last year, an insane project sporting an aircraft landing light and 25 rechargeable D cells in a small pack and then he * Vanished* leaving all of us to wonder what had happened to him was he dead or to maimed to come back to the forum he turned into CPF Urban Legend. 

*Landing Light Man Lives!*

*YES 600 WATTS OF OVER DRIVEN PORTABEL TOARCH!*







Crosman451 and his Magnificent Lighting Machine





Close up look /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





I will say no cost was spared in the construction of this light every thing was built to aircraft standards and above and it's just a CPF thrill to hold it in hand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif






Crosman451 is a way cool dude /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I will let him pick up from here and answer questions as the light is just in it's beginning stages and will only get better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Later
Sway

PS: Are you happy now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 21, 2004)

holy crap!

amazing!

Bob


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 21, 2004)

HOLY GOD!
600watts thats INSANE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jul 21, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Gary, the stakes have just been risen, I think we have to go with 1000 watts from here on.....

That reflector looks.. uh... big... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

How long does the filament takes to heat up to proper operating levels? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Now that's a light that people won't want to be on the receiving end of, even 100 meters away....
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Is Crosman451 going to come in here and clear things up or what? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## PeterW (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought as much. Can we have part numbers of the bulb!! Hotwire guys know that Watts aren't the same as Lumens.... we need to know exactly how cool it is! How large a battery are you using?

I had just finalised my modding plans, guess I will have to go back to the drawing board again after THIS!

Cheers!

PEterW

PS Welcome to the MASTER! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 21, 2004)

Truly, 

The level of illumination insanity has been raised. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Wilkey


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 21, 2004)

since when do aircraft fly with kitchen machines ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
ok, I shut up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

cool monster! (the light , I mean /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)
can it be operated for a significant amount of time before becoming liquid metal?
bernhard


----------



## theepdinker (Jul 21, 2004)

I believe Phoenix I just got smoked.
What is the diameter of the head/bulb holder.
Theepdinker


----------



## wholeflaffer (Jul 21, 2004)

Can it be modded to fit my Infinity task light?


----------



## zapper (Jul 21, 2004)

Or is that a [email protected] light drop in / screw on mod ?!?! HA III coating !? ;-)


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 21, 2004)

and i thought my thor was bright - this thing is amazing.
what kinda run time has it got ?


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 21, 2004)

Doing a search for this light i found out the following information:

Light source: Boeing 727/747 landing light. 600watts 28V 22amp draw. (Maybe a GE Bulb)

Power source: 24xD-size NiCD or 2 of them in parallel.

Runtime: 8-9 minutes on one battery pack or maybe 15-20 minutes on two battery packs.

Still VERY VERY good considering the power comming out of this light! The battery pack alone must have cost mucho dinero!


----------



## wtn (Jul 21, 2004)

I see GE makes several 600W 28v landing lights. They range
from 25 to 100 hour life span. Looks like the 600W are all 
PAR64 size. They also make a PAR46 size 250W 13v landing 
light (#4522). It would be about the same amp draw @20-21
This would make one heck of a spotlight for my boat. No 
problem powering it with the deep cycle battery. Jeez - why 
do I have to stumble across this stuff - now I have to make me one.


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 21, 2004)

They have a 450W 13V Landing light on eBay. I'd buy it but i'm hesitant to spend money on a power source to power these things. 

This thing would theorically draw 35Amps!


----------



## Crosman451 (Jul 21, 2004)

Nerd- The filament heats up almost instantaneously...hit the switch and BAM!! Instant daytime!! To be on the receiving end at night or day for that matter you have to be wearing high quality sun glasses and keep your eyes tightly closed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

PeterW- the battery is built using 25 Sanyo Type N-4000DRL NiCd batteries. It weighs 8.75lbs, fully charged 36.2V, and can run this light for 8 minutes plus.

theepdinker- The diameter is 8.5 inches.


LEDagent- I see you went back to my first posting about Battery Requirements #183243. 

wtn- I hope you do make one and share the results!

When Sway invited me out this past Sunday night for a flashlight "show and tell" I couldn't resist. Ever since I modded my trusty 20 year plus old Mag-lite over a year ago, I had nothing to compare it to. The recent interest in this project has me wanting to finish it, like I intended to months ago. It will have a new machined handle to thread up to the head and hold the batteries (Li-poly), wiring harness and relay. Might even work in the Watt-Meter somewhere.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 21, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
That thing is amazing!


----------



## wtn (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone earlier asked about upping the stakes to 1000w -
yes GE makes a 1000W landing light:


----------



## wtn (Jul 21, 2004)

and if I could type correctly here is the URL for all of 
their sealed beam data:
http://www.gelighting.com/na/litlib/07_msb.html


----------



## Quazar (Jul 21, 2004)

Lookey Here, GE 1000w landing lamp 540,000 CP
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58174&item=3800062226


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jul 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*






[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, now you've gone and done it...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif
Where can I get one??? (And I still had some money in my account... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif)


----------



## NewBie (Jul 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*wtn said:*
I see GE makes several 600W 28v landing lights. They range
from 25 to 100 hour life span. Looks like the 600W are all 
PAR64 size. They also make a PAR46 size 250W 13v landing 
light (#4522). It would be about the same amp draw @20-21
This would make one heck of a spotlight for my boat. No 
problem powering it with the deep cycle battery. Jeez - why 
do I have to stumble across this stuff - now I have to make me one. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Heheh, I have some of those in my lab to test sunlight readability, they work great, but man, do they ever get hot... Black colored things that you shine it on heat awfully fast.


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 22, 2004)

Crossman! OUTSTANDING!

Please give us your insight on the li-poly batteries you are making for this light. What difference in performance would you get with using li-poly...weight, runtime, output?

Also, please comment on the machine work you've done to hold the bulb in place. As far as i know, these landing lights have a pretty straight forward screw type base. Isn't it the same size of a standard house bulb or did you need to fabricate your own base and holder? There are some aircraft landing light holders which mount onto the airplane itself, did you take one of those and machine it down to the beautiful shape it is now? Also..the handle, the wiring, and that black box next to the white battery pack in the previous picture. 

I apologize for all the questions, but i'm just so damn curious. Your setup looks like it could be sold as is. I'm sure Surefire would like to consider this light for some kind of extreme tactical light. Forget their HID Beast prototypes, this 10 minute, 600W beast is right up their tactical ally. Just imagine being on the receiving end of this thing! 

I would like to spend my money on making one of these someday but i'm afraid that most of the money will go into building an adequate power source. At 28V...i don't think you could even use that in your car...maybe in a 24V boat application, but definately not through my car's cigeratte lighter. 

After searching for information on you and this project i can't believe it hasn't been discussed even more then. I think your creation came at a time when most CPF members were into small, effecient lighting. Mini HID, small luxeon lights, and compact EDCs. THIS is truely a portable powerhouse of sunlight! Me likey a lot!


----------



## Crosman451 (Jul 22, 2004)

LEDagent- The Li-poly pack is comprised of many cells to get the voltage and capacity needed to feed this light. It's been months since I have been in touch with the battery design engineer. This battery technology has evolved much since then and the cells today are much more mature. Back then, we had discussed a pack with approximately 8Ah, 30 plus volts, less than 3lbs, safety circuit and configured into a long stick shape. A custom charger would also be engineered to take care of this pack. This pack should double my run time. It would fit into a new machined handle housing the wiring harness, relay and maybe the Watt Meter. The latter is a really nice piece of hardware. You can get real time reading in current, volts, watts, Nicad capacity on pack. Starting out it indicates 670 PLUS WATTS!! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

A engineer friend took measurments on the lamp and using Auto Cad software generated a full size drawing for the machine shop. They started with a hunk of 6061 T6 aluminum weighing over 9lbs. and after hours of work and a large pile of shavings the head was done. The internal threads of the Mag-lite head were duplicated into this head which screws right up on the original 3-D Mag handle. Later the outer surface will be threaded to allow the new handle to be screw on to the head. The lamp is held in with a ring and countersunk socket head screws. The wiring is attached to the lamp with the stock GE mount and screws. This whole project originally was bread boarded on the bench to test everything out. The head was Phase I, now I need to complete Phase II.

I'll be glad to answer any more questions later, I gots to go now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 22, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 
Crosman451,
It's about time you finished this thing!!! Sheesh, took you long enough... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

I had a feeling this was a landing light. Large jetliners need to light up the runway like that when they're landing. Just imagine FOUR of these all focused into the same place. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Now that's DAYLIGHT!!!

Nice job! Turned out very professional looking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif As I work as an engineer that on ocassion works with our shop to turn parts this size, I won't even ask how much it cost you! I can imagine, but can you imagine what this would cost being built by a gov't contractor (me)? Can you say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif?

Again, very good work! You have indeed raised the bar! Now I can't wait to see a 1000W version (and the generator used to power it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif)!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, and BTW, that has got to be the best Turbo Head I've ever seen made for the mag! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey LEDmodMan, thanks for the kind words, you know a famous person once said "The first requisite for success is the ability to apply you physical and mental energies to one problem incessantly without growing weary"...Thomas Edison (1847-1931, American Inventor, Entrepreneur, Founder of GE)

I had the chance to extend a main landing light on a Airbus parked on the ramp at night. Walking around under the wing and seeing this lamp up close, I remember making the comment, "wonder if I can make that lamp into a hand carry flashlight" I didn't even think seriously about me actually trying to make such a flashlight. On the other hand, the more I thought about all the shear amount of photonic energy coming out of that lamp, well it made an impression to say the least, just couldn't leave it alone and I kept on dwelling on the idea. I never really had a deadline to complete this if it could be done at all.

I did play with the 4557 lamps rated at 1000W for a while. They are a dual filament, one at 600W for landing the other at 400W for taxi operations. The beam quality with both at 1000W was not as good as the GE 4559X lamp. Battery considerations also came into play.


----------



## Topper (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LEDagent (Jul 24, 2004)

Again....amazing. 

I'm not just astounded with the light output and build quality, but the attention to detail that went into building such a hefty power source. Li-poly custom battery packs and chargers sound like lots of money to me. sheesh!


----------



## Sway (Jul 28, 2004)

Things that really impressed me about this light other than the time and work that went in to it and it’s tremendous output is that it still uses the Mag switch running thought a relay to turn it on and off and the warm up time is almost instant like crosman451 said.........

*BAM Let There be light*!

Emirel Lagasse needs one for his cooking show *BAM!* supper is done /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif, Don’t guess 36V of over drive has anything to do with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif and from what I could see the filament is not showing the normal signs of wear darkening of the lens and filament only gives me an idea as to how over built the GE landing lights are.

The *Turbo Head * is silky smooth with a counter sunk bezel held in by hex screws and I will back up what LEDmodMan said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif [ QUOTE ]
LEDmodMan

Oh, and BTW, that has got to be the best Turbo Head I've ever seen made for the mag! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Humm when is he going to bring it back /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Later
Sawy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## K-T (Jul 28, 2004)

I am not sure if I understood the whole thing correct:

Did you&your friends build the bezel and reflector? Is the reflector an extra part or just the polished aluminum?

Klau.s


----------



## Crosman451 (Jul 28, 2004)

The reflector is part of the sealed lamp. The lamp is held in the machined head by a ring around the lip on the outer circumference on the lamp. There is also a formed seal between the lamp and the head. My friend did the cad drawing and a local machine shop created the head and ring per the drawing out of a solid aluminum stock measuring 9" in diameter. I remember looking at that large and rather heavy hunk of aluminum and thinking "There's a turbo head in there just waiting to be sculpted" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jul 28, 2004)

I have been guarding a construction site for some almost finished apartments in Dallas.
I saw some electricians installing the last of some wire suspended overhead outdoor parking lights and got to talking with them.
I asked them how much power those metal halide lights were using.
They said only 100 watts.
I then said what was on my mind after they turned them on and warmed up,
"they look like 500 watt halogens! WoW!"

Anyhow, Anybody want to try a metal halide version of that sleeper? Go for it, and good luck.
Btw, that sleeper light in it's current form really does look good for boaters out night fishing, loading cargo, search and rescue,tug boats, etc.
Sway, I think you have something very, very useful to many.
Looks great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Quazar (Jul 29, 2004)

Metal halide lamps are very bright, with a high colour temp usually 6000k. But they do take a time to warm up and reach full brightness.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh...my....god. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif How far away is the building in the picture from the light? I bet you could use that thing to cook some steaks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Jul 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
Oh...my....god. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif How far away is the building in the picture from the light? I bet you could use that thing to cook some steaks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just form guessing it's around 150 yards plus a little I never got around to measuring the actual distance.

Note to Sway: Measure distance to Church for future beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The Sleeper *DELETED**

Post deleted by Neg2LED


----------



## Crosman451 (Aug 1, 2004)

Testing out posting with pictures...


----------



## Sway (Aug 1, 2004)

Crosman your going to give that poor little M6 a complex /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rstones1964 (Aug 1, 2004)

so when do you begin selling the 'sleeper'?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 1, 2004)

First in line for a whole setup!!!


----------



## rstones1964 (Aug 2, 2004)

No, no. I'm first!! Your second. I inquired first about sales...please,please, please...
jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Aug 3, 2004)

More pics for your viewing pleasure...











I am working on upgrading this flashlight to a 1000W lamp /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif You asked for it...stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 3, 2004)

You /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UVLaser (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Crosman451 why don't ya skip the 1000W bulb and go with a 5000W bulb /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gifweb page


----------



## cool4light (Aug 3, 2004)

boy, do i "need" one of those /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ChrisDallas (Oct 6, 2004)

any updates on this light Crosman451?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Crosman451 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a lot to report right now. I did talk with a inside source at GE about a different 1000W lamp used in the BIG Airbus A-330 main landing lamp and have a couple in stock now. This lamp projects a better and longer beam than the Sylvania lamps I tested long ago for beam shots. The reflector is deeper by 2mm, still a flood beam, but now with a much longer throw.

This new wiring harness will have to handle some 36 AMPS! Still working out the battery and safety circuit issues on this one.

Now back to the drawing bar, I mean board... 

Stay tuned.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif


----------



## Quazar (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you have the G.E.part#, or model# for this lamp?


----------



## Crosman451 (Oct 7, 2004)

It was way to early in the morning when I posted about the new lamp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif The lamp is a Sylvania 5557 Aircraft Landing/Taxiing 1000W/400W/28V/PAR64


----------



## mobile1 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Crosman451... by the way I am talking to the Guiness Book of World Records people (see post in homemade flashlight category) and they are interested in opening up a new flashlight category. I dont know what the requirements are, or the rules (we probably define them in my post), but I think it would be cool to have your landing-light flashlight in there as "brightest flashlight".
No promises so far.... but I think you are defenitely a contender!!!


----------



## maddog (Nov 3, 2004)

i want one please put me down when you do sell some.


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 6, 2004)

I have an idea running thru my mind

What would happen if we combine the electronics devised by newbie in this thread and use them to power this monster form a regular car cigarrette lighter, Do you think it would work? I would definetly want one.

AlexGT

AlexGT


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey (and good idea too), 

I just asked newbie basically the same thing. I don't anything else could compare to a 24 volt over driven 1000 watt aircraft landing light. Two little 12 volt batteries and you're set. Brilliant!

cheese


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Zackerty (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a Mazda 400 Watt 12 Volt Landing Light mounted below my headlamp on my Honda 750 F2 Moto-Sickle. It sure was bright, but I could not use it below 20 mph, as it would overheat and burn out! It would also drain my Battery in 15 minutes if the bike was not running!

BUT this SLEEPER blows it all away!

Congratulations Crosman451 !!
Wots next??!!

Stu


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 15, 2004)

Brilliant light/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif, but, hey,...how is it a "sleeper"/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif if it has the head the size of a dinner plate /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif ? It looks like something that evolved out of pond next to Chernobyl-not that there's anything wrong with that. That is my style of light, I like it a lot! 

cheese


----------



## Crosman451 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Mobile1, any news yet?

Thanks cheesehead, I like it a lot myself! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif

I had it out last night and turned night into day again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif

Are you working on a landing light project?


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 19, 2004)

Thought about the landing light, got the bulbs and mounts, the only problem was SLA voltage sag under high current. Thought about getting 5 6 volts cells to drive it properly, but then that's a lot of work to try and figure out a way to recharge them all. BUT now Newbie comes around and says he can build overdrive boards at 24 volts- PERFECT! So, finally the 1,000 watter may be able to relax and feel the current.

I love the pic of the "sleeper" next to the Surefires. Very nice comparison.


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 19, 2004)

I haven't read the whole thread but wonder if anybody else has thought of the Crocodile Dundee comment?
That's not a flashlight, THIS is a flashlight.


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 21, 2004)

Or, GE 4557, Australian for flashlight.


----------



## mweiss (Nov 26, 2004)

All this talk got me thinking about a lamp design with a long-range beam.
The trick to a long range columated beam is a shallow parabola. Deep parabolas used in flashlight reflectors cause the focus length to be under a dozen feet. But using a reflector that is very shallow will produce a distant focal point.
If you want to light up the sky and hit the clouds at 10,000' on an overcast night, why not build a lamp based on a reflecting telescope mirror? You can use a 8" mirror and put a metal halide lamp in front of it, producing a fairly intense beam that would stay focused and intense when it reaches the clouds. Conventional beams would spread out and diffuse too much to be intense enough to see reflected off the clouds, but a focused beam that remains a foot across at 10,000' would likely be visible back down here.
Just some food for thought. 
Telescope mirrors + super-intense bulbs = fun lighting up the sky.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Crosman451 said:*
I had the chance to extend a main landing light on a Airbus parked on the ramp at night. Walking around under the wing and seeing this lamp up close, I remember making the comment, "wonder if I can make that lamp into a hand carry flashlight" 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif I had the same thought after seeing a plane land several months ago. I even posted about it in one of those "you know you're a flashaholic when..." threads. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif My dream has come true. Now, if only it could fit in my pocket... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Metal halides don't have intense hotspots. You need a simple short arc, otherwise it's a blob of light.

Maglites have deep parabolas and have great throw, although a shallow one (such as Surefire's turbohead) will likely do very well too. 

Aircraft landing lights seem to strike a good balance.


----------



## Sway (Nov 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
You need a simple short arc, otherwise it's a blob of light.


[/ QUOTE ]

Cheese...a simple short arc /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif Is that possible with out buying a MAXA Beam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 4, 2004)

No,... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

The 1,000 watt GE landing light takes some of the pain away, but we all still NEED a Maxabeam,... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*AlexGT said:*
I have an idea running thru my mind

What would happen if we combine the electronics devised by newbie in this thread and use them to power this monster form a regular car cigarrette lighter, Do you think it would work? I would definetly want one.

AlexGT

AlexGT 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would use over 50 amps @ 12 volts. (if the converter circuit is 100% efficient, which it isn't) Most cigarette lighters are fused at 20 amps. Something tells me that the circuit wouldn't be able to handle that much power anyway.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 6, 2004)

IS it going to be for sale anytime soon? I always wanted to get my dad a bright light.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've considered building them for sale at one time but due to the cost, did not feel anyone would shell out the $$$.

I wish I had a son so giving as you.


----------



## prego (Dec 6, 2004)

All I can say is Awesome!!!!


----------



## J_Oei (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]

I've considered building them for sale at one time but due to the cost, did not feel anyone would shell out the $$$. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Don't underestimate the deep pockets that some flashaholics have. Also, for us addicted folks, we can sometimes manage to scrape up enough cash to continue to feed our habit.


----------



## cy (Dec 27, 2004)

seems Sleeper rules the roost..


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 29, 2004)

cy, not for long now, seems like Kenshiro has something up his sleeve... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Maybe a cable running from the light up his sleeve and down his back and pants leg to a diesel generater or something...can't wait to see it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## cy (Dec 29, 2004)

Crosman, I sure would like find out details of how you put together the li-poly pack for sleeper and of course safeties and charging system.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Crosman, I sure would like find out details of how you put together the li-poly pack for sleeper and of course safeties and charging system. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second that and add is it possible for you to tell us how much it cost to have the aluminum head machined?


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 29, 2004)

Right now this version tested is operating on the bench battery pack I used to proof the system. It is 25 Sanyo NiCad 4000mah batteries. Right off the charger it is doing 36 volts. The Sleeper starts out around 670W and after a couple of minutes or so is still doing 600W plus.

The wiring harness has an inline Super Watt Meter along with a 25A circuit breaker and relay for the stock Mag-lite switch.

The "Super Sleeper" will use a new tech battery pack, 40A circuit breaker and a 1000W lamp as used on the Big Airbus A330 aircraft. The wiring harness is good for 70 plus amps. Even the Super Watt Meter is good for 100W. The relay is not designed for the 36 amps this new "Super Sleeper" will draw but the design engineer said it will work just fine for the short duty cycle at which it will be used. Other than replacing the circuit breaker, lamp with a 1000W model and new battery pack everything else will remain the same for now.

In the final version I plan on housing the battery in a new machined handle. It will be something like the Surefire Beast, completely self contained. May even work in the Super Watt Meter for real time readings.

The machine work came to $759.30. This was total for the material, labor and tax. The machine shop used the CAD drawing I supplied for the head.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 29, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif 760 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, you were really determined to build that light!!!!!! But, it's "The Sleeper"; quite possibly the, dare I say, best flashlight ever made!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif WOW

C ya,
Baker


----------



## Seth (Dec 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Crosman451 said:*

The "Super Sleeper" will use a new tech battery pack, 40A circuit breaker and a 1000W lamp as used on the Big Airbus A330 aircraft.

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Crosman451,

dunno if it´s hard to find those 1000w lamps or if those are expensive, but maybe this 1000w GE ACL may help...

The seller states it´s used, in good working condition and comes w/ original packaging.

Hope I could contribute a little to the next upcoming "Super Sleeper" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Seth


----------



## megadiy (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anybody considered using the GE 4555? I know it's 115V, but as far as I can see it is a single filament 1000W bulb. 

 Ge Info Here 

I have found these bulbs for about $135 on google.


----------



## microban (Jun 18, 2005)

where can I buy that ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

very nice.. carefull not to blind someone !


----------



## megadiy (Jun 18, 2005)

Here 

Do a search on the page for 4555, it's about halfway down. 

$134.61 for the bulb
$100 in batteries
$100 to assemble

25 hours of making people think there is an airplane landing outside their window, Priceless /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## megadiy (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I have been researching a lot on these 747 landing lights. I have found the following specs:

Crossmans Original Q4559X:
Lumens: 460,000
CP: 770,000

Other 4555 Bulb (115V 1000W):
Lumens: 7,540,000 (really not proportional, wonder if it's a typo?)
CP: 600,000

So I guess we are back to the CP vs. Lumens debate...


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 19, 2005)

zeiss 250 with 500w 24 v osrambulb.(normalbulb-not halogen or xenon


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wtn said:*
I see GE makes several 600W 28v landing lights. They range
from 25 to 100 hour life span. Looks like the 600W are all 
PAR64 size. They also make a PAR46 size 250W 13v landing 
light (#4522). It would be about the same amp draw @20-21
This would make one heck of a spotlight for my boat. No 
problem powering it with the deep cycle battery. Jeez - why 
do I have to stumble across this stuff - now I have to make me one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow 600W 28V ,it beats my Zeiss 250 with 28V 500W and silvercoated glass parabolic reflektor from ww2.It seem to be that I need a Luxmeter to test the zeiss when I am coming home in july/august.


----------



## megadiy (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, let us know of your findings.

I have been examining possible CHEAP housting for the par64 light. Mostly all I have found have been par cans for stage theater lighting. You can get them for about $30, but they are huge. Anybody know if you can break them down into smaller pieces, or if there is another type of par64 fixture that can be easily made into a handheld flashlight?? (Excluding the perfectly machined head that sway made from a block of aluminum....)


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*megadiy said:*
(Excluding the perfectly machined head that sway made from a block of aluminum....) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe it was actually Crosman451 who had the head made. Crosman was the one who built the light and owned it until recently when Andreas came swooping in with his wallet of doom and bought it from him.


----------



## megadiy (Jun 23, 2005)

My Bad, sorry crossman...


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a newbie to CPF - Great site - good people. What is the sleeper? Any info re same anyone can link me to? Thanks!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 13, 2005)

The Sleeper is a 600watt aircraft landing light made portable by Crosman451. He had aan aluminum head made and fitted to a Mag 3D body. That was then attached to a bag full of 25 nicd D size batteries. The runtime was about 8 minutes. But, that was 8 minutes of 10,000 lumens out the front. An extremely awsome piece of flashlight artwork. Anything else you need to know can probably be found in this thread.

Also, the Sleeper is either the 2nd or 3rd brightest flashlight on CPF!


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

10-54 that Sleeper question from this newbie. I am in line and ready to buy.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

Just saw your reply - thank you for the info! I'll take 8 minutes of that!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry lumenjunkie....it's not for sale....ANdreas just bought it from Crosman and I assume he plans to keep it. I don't remember anyone saying anything definite about a GB either. (Unfortunatly)


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MaxaBaker said:*

Also, the Sleeper is either the 2nd or 3rd brightest flashlight on CPF! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is brighter than it than?
thanks


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 14, 2005)

1. The Ken5....Kenshiro's latest Superlight mod (16,000 lumens)

and

2. Whatever Tweek made at the last Photon Fest. It's was a modded Husky that used a 275watt projector bulb with 10,000 standard lumens.......and his was overdriven!


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 15, 2005)

wow, where can I see some beam shots of that?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont have time to look it up now but the Ken5 can be seen in the SuperLight ShootOut part 2 thread in the spotlight forum.

Tweek's mod hasn't gottten it's own thread yet......I just was lucky enough to see it at the lasty Photon Fest.


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 13, 2008)

just wanted to bump this thread, 


need help in making this:






The head from the original sleeper.

I assume it is well suited for the heat? Anyone got any ideas on how/where I could get one made?? I want it for the GE 4557 1000w lamp.

Maybe I could insulate the wiring in heat resistant foil aswell?


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 20, 2008)

found a couple of 100W 13V aircraft lights on ebay: 250261019237

mini sleeper anyone?

this would draw about 7 1/2 amps right? how long would it run on 11 D sized titanium NiMH 12000mah batteries?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 20, 2008)

dude sweet. i want to start a project with those!


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 21, 2008)

new headlights for the ride-on mower?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 21, 2008)

haha hell yeah


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 21, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> this would draw about 7 1/2 amps right? how long would it run on 11 D sized titanium NiMH 12000mah batteries?


About 1.5 hours assuming they were 12000mAH under a 7.5A load.


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 21, 2008)

Stereodude, how do calculate this? I'm mathematically challenged.

thanks!


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 21, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> Stereodude, how do calculate this? I'm mathematically challenged.
> 
> thanks!


It's not as hard as you think. 12/7.5 oo:


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 9, 2008)

50W HID LightForce Blitz
Where can i get this and how much?
Thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 9, 2008)

puzzl3 said:


> 50W HID LightForce Blitz
> Where can i get this and how much?
> Thanks


 
The 50W HID LightForce Blitz was a standard Lightforce Blitz that Sway modded to HID, they don't come that way. Stock they come with a 100W Halogen/Xenon bulb. Here is the cheapest place I have found that you can get it, or you can get the Brinkmann Max Million III for much less which is very similar and also uses a 100W Halogen bulb. I have the Max Million III and it is amazing. It has a pencil beam that illuminates objects at 1/2 a mile away and a flood mode.

You can also get the Vector Power On Board HID 35W HID spotlight on Ebay which will blow away both the SL240 Blitz and the Brinkmann Max Million III. I have it and it throws like a laser and easily illuminates objects close to a mile away. The 100W Halogen/Xenon spotlights will put out 2000 lumens or less while the 35W HID spotlight will generate around 3000 lumens.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 10, 2008)

mmmm, I'm still trying to come up with a cheap way for a sleeper w/4557. + external batt pack.

It's gotta take the heat & look cool:naughty:

To get the head Machined out of alloy id have to rob a Big Bank.


----------

